# Just sayin HI



## Faiteer (Sep 15, 2018)

Hey All, I am new here. I have been training naturally for 4 years and just started working out and eating right again after a couple years  of just basic excercising.  I lost a lot more weight then I really had  wanted to.  But I guess most of it was basically fat.
I found this Board while surfing the net and hope to learn from those with experience and share whatever I know!


----------



## brazey (Sep 15, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## zhong (Sep 16, 2018)

welcome


----------



## eve-redlion (Sep 16, 2018)

welcome


----------



## macedog24 (Sep 18, 2018)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and StraightUpKratom welcome.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

Faiteer said:


> Hey All, I am new here. I have been training naturally for 4 years and just started working out and eating right again after a couple years  of just basic excercising.  I lost a lot more weight then I really had  wanted to.  But I guess most of it was basically fat.
> I found this Board while surfing the net and hope to learn from those with experience and share whatever I know!



Welcome!


----------



## botamico (Dec 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

